# wo kauf ich am besten ein



## linuxluder (20 März 2008)

hi,

ich suche eine stecker für einen profibus: 6GK1500-OEA02
googlen  bringt nicht viel

wo kaufe ich sowas am besten?

danke jo


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2008)

... bei Herrn S. oder bei dem Elektro-Großhändler deines Vertrauens ...


----------



## Sockenralf (20 März 2008)

Hallo,

oder bei Vipa --> (gefallen mir besser und) sind billiger



MfG


----------

